# 10g Starfire tank



## brapbrapboom

Hello y'all! 
Here's my attempt to make a 10g starfire planted tank!
Will also be posing what I scored(bought) for this setup as it matures.
All comments/suggestions are very welcome! Im also kind of a noob into the world of planted tanks so I'll also be posting up some questions here if I cant find it in the forums.



So shall we start? 

1st score of the day:
10g starfire tank(45cmx28cmx30cm) $38
work lamp $9

Filled tank with water and setup light, and I gotta say, I'm really happy for getting SF tank! ITS SOOO SMEEXY!!!

---Still need---
heater
filter
aqua soil
branchy driftwood
rocks
PLANTS. PLANTS. PLANTS.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Today I got a day off at work so I ventured up to AI. Got myself a branchy wood and netlea soil. Whheeeew today is really brutal cold! xD

Netlea Soil $32
Wood $15(expensive don't ya think?)

Any suggestions as to what plant I should use for background?

Uploaded pic of the wood scape and getting ready to be filled!


----------



## brapbrapboom

So I have been getting PM's as to where I got the tank, I got it from Aquapets. I got it that cheap because there were 2 small hairline scratches and the manager gave me a discount.  

Aquapets
680 Silver Star Blvd, Toronto, ON M1V 5N1 
416-292-1688

There ya go guys!


----------



## manmadecorals

Sweet deal! and thanks for the info!


----------



## brapbrapboom

manhtu said:


> Sweet deal! and thanks for the info!


No worries! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Time to fill up the tank! :d*

So today I headed down to Menagerie pet shop to get some plants, they also had a lot of Rasbora species but didn't had enough time to admire em so I went straight on getting the plants.

Please excuse the lava rock on top of the wood, just used it to keep it in place because it kept floating.

Plants I got:
Hygro Polysperma red x3
Hygro Polysperma green x2
Bacopa Carolina x1
all for $27

Pics uploaded before planting, and the filled up tank.


----------



## greg

Great score on the tank, looks awesome.

I picked up some plants from Menagerie on Friday - great selection and their tanks area are all looking very healthy. I checked out the rasboras as well. I was considering putting some of the Sparrow rasboras in my shrimp tank. So small its hard to imagine them going after shrimplets.....until I saw their endlers a few tanks down gang together and tank down an adult cherry shrimp. 

Greg


----------



## brapbrapboom

greg said:


> Great score on the tank, looks awesome.
> 
> I picked up some plants from Menagerie on Friday - great selection and their tanks area are all looking very healthy. I checked out the rasboras as well. I was considering putting some of the Sparrow rasboras in my shrimp tank. So small its hard to imagine them going after shrimplets.....until I saw their endlers a few tanks down gang together and tank down an adult cherry shrimp.
> 
> Greg


Hi Greg,
Thank you! And yes their rasboras looked awesome! Im actually considering them to be my fauna instead of my CPD's.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Today I picked up some crypt parva and reneicki mini from a fellow forum member, TYVM again baozi2089!!

Tank is getting planted now but I still want a bit of crypt wendtii to put onto the corner.

Also thinking about upgrading to this light: http://aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=FIRE&PSIZE=F36W&PTYPE=Lights

What do you guys think?


----------



## malajulinka

If you only want a bit of Crypt Wendtii, I have a nice brown one you can have a piece of. I'm near Keele/Bloor, so not too far!

Nice tank though! Very fancy.


----------



## brapbrapboom

malajulinka said:


> If you only want a bit of Crypt Wendtii, I have a nice brown one you can have a piece of. I'm near Keele/Bloor, so not too far!
> 
> Nice tank though! Very fancy.


Ah! Very convenient! Yes I would love to have some! Maybe I can trade you something 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaysan

Tank is coming along very nicely!


----------



## brapbrapboom

Jaysan said:


> Tank is coming along very nicely!


Thank you bro!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish on the Mind

That's going to look nice once it grows in.


----------



## nixx

WHen you plant them, do you remove the pot that it came with? or just bury them all together?


----------



## brapbrapboom

Fish on the Mind said:


> That's going to look nice once it grows in.


Thanks buddy! Im looking to add a bit more plantlets to this setup.



nixx said:


> WHen you plant them, do you remove the pot that it came with? or just bury them all together?


i take them out of the pot and put two stems together and plant them, it takes time but worth it in the long run imo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

Some updates:

Got a few crypt wendtii for free from another member, special thanks to malajulinka!! 

Upgraded lights which bought from AI 50cm 36w PC fixture which can be found here at their website, it was on sale for $38.99. Also bought a new stand from Walmart which cost me $39.

Here are some pics, I had to empty the tank and fill again with its water so I can move the tank to another stand, thus the tank is now cloudy again.

Im also getting the white fuzzy stuff on my DW, any other faster solution to get rid of it or do I just have to wait till its gone?


----------



## lovevc

brapbrapboom said:


> Some updates:
> 
> Got a few crypt wendtii for free from another member, special thanks to malajulinka!!
> 
> Upgraded lights which bought from AI 50cm 36w PC fixture which can be found here at their website, it was on sale for $38.99. Also bought a new stand from Walmart which cost me $39.
> 
> Here are some pics, I had to empty the tank and fill again with its water so I can move the tank to another stand, thus the tank is now cloudy again.
> 
> Im also getting the white fuzzy stuff on my DW, any other faster solution to get rid of it or do I just have to wait till its gone?


nice tank 
how do u like the light? i bought the 40cm 24w pl one.. i hate it i feel i get scammed


----------



## brapbrapboom

lovevc said:


> nice tank
> how do u like the light? i bought the 40cm 24w pl one.. i hate it i feel i get scammed


I really like the light! So much better than my work light before lol. As for the price it was on sale when I got it for $39 so I think its only fair 

I will try to upload a pic since now its not cloudy anymore.


----------



## lovevc

brapbrapboom said:


> I really like the light! So much better than my work light before lol. As for the price it was on sale when I got it for $39 so I think its only fair
> 
> I will try to upload a pic since now its not cloudy anymore.


mine is so dim, ill probably grab another ikea lamp


----------



## brapbrapboom

Newest addition to the tank is a orange tylomenia snail I got from Igor! My cpd's are already checking him out!


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovevc

sick looking snail lol
ill probably adding some shrimp after reading week


----------



## brapbrapboom

lovevc said:


> sick looking snail lol
> ill probably adding some shrimp after reading week


Indeed. Really awesome snail! Keep us posted on your tank too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Update!!!*

1 month after and here's the tank!!

Tank is also overstocked, here's the list of the inhabitants...
10 CPD's
10 Harlequin Rasboras
3 Oto cats
3 Amano shrimps

Not really what I imagined it to be but it'll do after my trimming


----------



## coldmantis

Don't you hate it when you red plants turn green. Test your nitrates, if it's high then that's what making it turn green.


----------



## greg

Been following your thread with interest. Tank is looking beautiful and lush so quickly. Nicely done!

Greg


----------



## brapbrapboom

coldmantis said:


> Don't you hate it when you red plants turn green. Test your nitrates, if it's high then that's what making it turn green.


Super hate!  Ive just started EI dosing and hopefully that would help my plants out..



greg said:


> Been following your thread with interest. Tank is looking beautiful and lush so quickly. Nicely done!
> 
> Greg


Thank you so much Greg!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovevc

nice work! what filter u using?


----------



## brapbrapboom

lovevc said:


> nice work! what filter u using?


Thank you! Im using eheim 2213 as filtration w/ lily pipes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

Only one month has passed and im thinking of restarting the tank and do a rock scape instead.. gahhh!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldmantis

lol I almost never use wood in my scape because it gets in the way of cleaning. and if BBA grows on it, it's harder to remove. while rocks you can just bleach dip it and be on your way.


----------



## brapbrapboom

coldmantis said:


> lol I almost never use wood in my scape because it gets in the way of cleaning. and if BBA grows on it, it's harder to remove. while rocks you can just bleach dip it and be on your way.


Seems that I gotta learn the hard way lol. But anywho well see how it goes i might, might not rescape.... But if I do rescape I want to do a rockscape and growing hc cuba emersed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldmantis

brapbrapboom said:


> Seems that I gotta learn the hard way lol. But anywho well see how it goes i might, might not rescape.... But if I do rescape I want to do a rockscape and growing *hc cuba emersed*.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


your asking for trouble


----------



## brapbrapboom

coldmantis said:


> your asking for trouble


You have done it before right? How was it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldmantis

It took forever to carpet, and got crazy blue/green algae like a day or two after I flooded it. do you have presurrized co2? because if you don't and you do the dry start, after flood it. you better be over dosing the excel for the cuba to transition without melting.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Yes I do have pres. Co2, when you got the algae what did you do to get rid of it? And approx. how many bps you went for on your co2.(if you were dosing co2 before)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldmantis

nothing really helped, upped co2 gradually to 3bps, dose more KNo3. only thing that killed it was daily dosing of Hydrogen Peroxide, but since it was in transition the Peroxide just weakened it more until I had enough and took out the carpet and started growing UG. If you have presurrized co2 and I remember you telling me in PM that your doing EI and your getting T5HO lights, why bother with dry start, just go all the way and it will grow faster.

dry start hc cuba journal


----------



## brapbrapboom

Thanks buddy! Ive learned alot reading through your thread!! I might just be going submersed if ever. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Rescape!*

Tank is now being stripped off plants and will be posting some stem plant sale on marketplace.

Now now... TO LOOK FOR THEM ROCKS!

I was thinking of Ohko/Dragon stones. What are your input on these stones? From what I've read sometimes they breakdown inside of the tank! D:


----------



## brapbrapboom

Upgraded lights to Odyssea 2x18w T5HO light


----------



## lovevc

brapbrapboom said:


> Upgraded lights to Odyssea 2x18w T5HO light


so rich.. QQ


----------



## brapbrapboom

lovevc said:


> so rich.. QQ


Nahhhhh xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iBetta

agreed with the dry start. it's hard for the HC to get to used to the transition so since you do EI and you have C02 you might as well do it submersed . you can find some nice rocks at aquainspiration (which is not cheap of course but thats relative) and while you're there go by BA scarb since they always have hc (everytime i go there anyways). BA north york never has any


----------



## brapbrapboom

Here's the bare tank just filled with water. I plan on just carpeting HC Cuba on it.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

Just an update...

Changed the rock scape of the tank.









Now planted some HC Cuba which I got from Menagerie. Some clumps are kinda big I didn't expected that 3 pots were enough but still I got 4 pots.

















Boooyyy oh booyyy it took me a while to plant those and when tank was filled some clumps kept on floating, hopefully nothing floats tomorrow when I wake up.

Now here is the tank filled. Please excuse the bubbles.  









Any comments/suggestions are all welcome please feel free to post in.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovevc

looking good, but u should plant HC one by one, u actually only need less than 1 portion to start, they will fill the whole tank in 3 weeks
Btw what type of rock is that? and where did u get it


----------



## default

Looking nice, but I'd switch that heater. That will make your tank a comfortable 78F-+. And although seems quite decent, hc tends to grow very well in a cooler environment. All my tanks are usually 73-74F and my toninas and hc were doing really well.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Hmmm.. I just noticed some of my HC are melting.. I got the co2 and light running 9hrs a day with 1bps of co2, doing EI dosing as well.

Any input on what im doing wrong?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriddler

i never grew HC but i see your tank does not have the co2 indicator maybe 1bps not enough?


----------



## brapbrapboom

xriddler said:


> i never grew HC but i see your tank does not have the co2 indicator maybe 1bps not enough?


That being said ive just installed a co2 indicator ill check on the color tomorrow when I get home.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

Co2 indicator









Hc cuba melting
























Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PKNY

same thing happened with the hc melting.

i tore the tank up and redid it w/ dry start

its likely that your hc isn't adjusted to be submerged - you'll need to crank up the co2...

i've also researched that you need to be extremely careful when fertilizing hc (esp, when its the primary plant in your tank) - you'll run into algae etc. since the roots have not been established yet.


----------



## brapbrapboom

After having no luck with hc cuba i just planted the tank with dwarf sags. Heres how the tank looks now.










Nothing special really... Once the tank is completely covered I plan to pull off some and do another tank with these dwarf sags 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 10G

likin the emptiness, makes the tank look clean, plants are lookin #lush...


----------



## lovevc

whats the brand of that heater? im looking for a nano heater for my 10g


----------



## coldmantis

lovevc said:


> whats the brand of that heater? im looking for a nano heater for my 10g


Looks like a Walmart heater to me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brapbrapboom

10G said:


> likin the emptiness, makes the tank look clean, plants are lookin #lush...


Thanks! they have all grown in the tank now, i trimmed them last 2 weeks ago but the tank has been kinda neglected so the plants are not as lush as before.. ill try to post up an updated pic after when the lights turn on



lovevc said:


> whats the brand of that heater? im looking for a nano heater for my 10g


Its a tetra heater from walmart.



coldmantis said:


> Looks like a Walmart heater to me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


+1! Good eyes!


----------



## brapbrapboom

Somehow it wont let me post up an image in my phone.. ill try to connect it on pc later

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brapbrapboom

Here we go as promised... Here's how the tank looks like now.. It kinda has been neglected these past few months..


----------



## solarz

Nice carpet!


----------



## 10G

10g starfire tank(45cmx28cmx30cm) $38 - where did you get this tank for so cheap?


----------



## brapbrapboom

10G said:


> 10g starfire tank(45cmx28cmx30cm) $38 - where did you get this tank for so cheap?


I bought it at Kowloon aquarium along silverstar blvd. Close to pmall

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

